# What wax for Ford Deep Impact Blue?



## Shempz (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been using AG Aquawax since we bought our new car back in Feb, but am thinking I should really invest in a proper wax to bring out the car's colour since I've just invested in quite a bit of cleaning/detailing product (and then top up with the Aquawax).

I'm l was thinking of maybe getting some Dodo Juice, and understand they have some colour charged waxes. Would anyone recommend anything for "Deep Impact Blue". I was thinking maybe Blue Velvet or Purple Haze.

What's your opinions?

Example of car in this colour:


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a Focus in Deep impact blue and have used Autoglym HD wax on it. It is excellent.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ever thought of going custom with the likes of odk does very good waxes or obsession do one hybrid that leaves my light car looking like a mirror or yous got fusso which is another good one


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Any wax will do on your Ford


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Hi Shempz,

I really like metallic blue on a ford. Imperial Blue is my favourite, but this is very nice colour as well. 

I have a panel pot of Blue Velvet Pro, but I am not really keen on the colourcharging effect. It will work for solid colours, but it will dull the metallic flakes. If you are like me and want flake pop above anything else (I believe this colour deserves that), get yourself a clear wax. I have bought myself some Bouncer's Sherbet Fizz and to say that I am really happy with it is an understatement. Application is really easy and I am very happy with how it looks on Melina Blue.

Other waxes that are supposed to be very clear are Illusion or Spirit from AF, Supernatural Hybrid and Rubbishboys Juiced. Bouncer's recently released a wax specifically for metallics (Check the Fleck) and I am very tempted to try Sterling from ODK. 

Anyway, like the previous post, any wax will do, but depending on you preference some will do a tiny bit better than others. If still in doubt, I think gally on here showed some pictures of Purple Haze on his Imperial Blue Puma, so check out his pictures and see if like it. I think he used Lime Prime as well, which will dull the flake as well.

Good luck,
Tonie


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Carshine said:


> Any wax will do on your Ford


just like fairy liquid will wash a car


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> just like fairy liquid will wash a car


Fairy liquid does have its uses


----------

